

Adobe Aquires PhoneGap - radley
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/03/adobe-acquires-developer-of-html5-mobile-app-framework-phonegap-nitobi/

======
ojbyrne
This title seems misleading (and doesn't match the one currently on
techcrunch). Adobe acquired Nitobi, the makers of PhoneGap. PhoneGap itself
seems to have been "donated" to the Apache foundation.

EDIT: fixed stupid brain fart.

~~~
budu3
I think you meant to say Adobe.

------
deweller
Adobe is acquiring Nitobi. PhoneGap (the project) is being submitted for
acceptance as an Apache Software Foundation project: Here's the Google Groups
discussion:

[http://groups.google.com/group/phonegap-
dev/browse_thread/th...](http://groups.google.com/group/phonegap-
dev/browse_thread/thread/bc5cbc182707898e)

------
citizenkeys
PhoneGap has rightfully become the de facto standard for cross-platform mobile
development.

If anybody knows a PhoneGap-like platform for MacOS development, please let me
know.

~~~
drewda
Appcelerator Titanium can produce desktop apps for Mac OS (among many other
platforms): [http://www.appcelerator.com/products/titanium-desktop-
applic...](http://www.appcelerator.com/products/titanium-desktop-application-
development/)

------
curt
With the death of Flash, for front-end web development, likely right around
the corner this is a great strategic move by Adobe to stay relevant.

Maybe they'll create an XCode like tool for HTML5 using PhoneGap as the glue.
With the acquisition of TypeKit it really looks like that's the direction they
are heading in. Would be an interesting and useful product.

------
bergie
This is cool. Thanks to the Day Software acquisition a while back, Adobe has
quite a bit of things done on the open via Apache Software Foundation.
JackRabbit, Tika, and now PhoneGap.

It also signals they're taking the web standards more seriously (PhoneGap
mostly tracks the W3C Device API specs)

~~~
AndreCharland
they definitely are and I'm excited to be a part of it:)

------
zerostar07
Looks like a great talent acquisition. PhoneGap is a temporary (albeit,
dragging on for years) solution. How long before the browsers adopt a common
interface for mobile capabilities that will render phonegap obsolete...

~~~
AndreCharland
well I'd look at the community building around PhoneGap Plugins for your
answer there. I do agree that many of the standard APIs (which we lead/follow
W3C on) will be in most mobile browsers in the coming years.

